# Another pointless post



## YeOldeOke (5/8/20)

Time for another pointless post methinks.

Don't know this chick, but she ain't half bad.




But then a look at the man himself, the ease, still time to flash that famous smile.



'twas a great time to grow up wasn't it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/8/20)

And just as another pointless bonus post for fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Time for another pointless post methinks.
> 
> Don't know this chick, but she ain't half bad.
> 
> ...



She’s a well known performer @YeOldeOke lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/8/20)

No one should suffer the inequity of dying not having heard the voice of Ivan Rebroff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (11/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> No one should suffer the inequity of dying not having heard the voice of Ivan Rebroff.



This took me back to another time in another world...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> No one should suffer the inequity of dying not having heard the voice of Ivan Rebroff.




He even sang in Afrikaans. This is what I remember from my childhood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/8/20)

Turn the lights low, the volume up and have a toke.



My hair's just about as long again  But a tad grey this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/8/20)

The 'Mostly Peaceful' flight of the Enola Gay

About 12 hrs of peaceful flight, 30 seconds of attack.

Definitely "Mostly Peaceful" in MSM/Marxish speak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> No one should suffer the inequity of dying not having heard the voice of Ivan Rebroff.



Mom loved him and Ge Korsten ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> The 'Mostly Peaceful' flight of the Enola Gay
> 
> About 12 hrs of peaceful flight, 30 seconds of attack.
> 
> Definitely "Mostly Peaceful" in MSM/Marxish speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/8/20)

There's a place for everything. But lately the concept of quality has seemingly been lost.

Between two impressive products, it's not hard to spot quality, now isit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (29/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> There's a place for everything. But lately the concept of quality has seemingly been lost.
> 
> Between two impressive products, it's not hard to spot quality, now isit.




Not sure if this fits in with those vids but James Hetfield is also known for his collection of rebuilt hotrods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/20)

And Now for Something Completely Different

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/20)

Damn, I love Asia! Seldom a dull moment.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/20)

Then there is of course the casual hand launch.




It would be a boring life if things always went according to plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/20)

A bit muddled, but some really great basic long term business growth and survival points made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/9/20)

Quote of the day: “A harmless man is not a good man. A good man is a very dangerous man who has that under voluntary control.” -Jordan Peterson.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/20)

Time to visit the Twilight Zone.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (10/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (14/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/10/20)

I quite like the Japanese, they are slightly weird but generally nice.

Thought for the day;
Try not to upset a Jap today, they tend to go psycho on you when pissed off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/10/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> I quite like the Japanese, they are slightly weird but generally nice.
> 
> Thought for the day;
> Try not to upset a Jap today, they tend to go psycho on you when pissed off.


Go watch the Japanese prank tv shows on YouTube. Thank me later perhaps

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/5/21)

Diep getrap in sand hul spore
Le ver oor barre duine heen
Dan kom huilend, soos n siel verlore
Die wind se klae-geween
Gou wis dit, vir nou en altyd,
Die tekens van hul tog
Was hul gang slegs sinsbedrog?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/9/22)




----------

